# Laptop für WoW



## RikerAuT (17. April 2014)

*Laptop für WoW*

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten Laptop zum WoW zocken. Es sollte 25er Raids flüssig darstellen usw. also auch Schlachtfelder eventuell und das in möglichst hohen Details. Hätte da folgendes gefunden: 

Acer Aspire V3-772G-54208G81Makk, Notebook schwarz, Windows 8.1...

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Ding was taugt für meine Ansprüche ^^ Budget liegt bei € 1000,00

schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## Apfelringo (17. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Acer soll ja nicht so der Renner sein. 

LENOVO IDEAPAD Y510P 59397115 Notebook 15,6" FHD Core i7-4700MQ 8GB RAM 1008GB SSD+HDD GT750M SLI 2x 2048 MB bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## RikerAuT (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Guten Morgen! 

Danke für rasche Antwort.
Der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, ist nur wegen der Grafikkarte, taugt die was? Ich mein mir ist klar, dass man € 1.000,00 nicht viel erwarten kann, aber ein wenig was können soll sie schon 

Edit:
Ist zwar ein wenig über meinem Budget, aber wie siehts denn mit dem aus:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/msi+gt70+2pd87fd+gaming#navbar


----------



## 0madmexx0 (18. April 2014)

RikerAuT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!  Danke für rasche Antwort. Der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, ist nur wegen der Grafikkarte, taugt die was? Ich mein mir ist klar, dass man € 1.000,00 nicht viel erwarten kann, aber ein wenig was können soll sie schon   Edit: Ist zwar ein wenig über meinem Budget, aber wie siehts denn mit dem aus: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/msi+gt70+2pd87fd+gaming#navbar



Das Lenovo hat 2 Grafikkarten im SLI Betrieb eingebaut. Für wow reicht das dicke. Für Gaming würde ich aber eher zu nem 17 Zoll Gerät greifen.


----------



## RikerAuT (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*



0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Das Lenovo hat 2 Grafikkarten im SLI Betrieb eingebaut. Für wow reicht das dicke. Für Gaming würde ich aber eher zu nem 17 Zoll Gerät greifen.


 
Ohja, hast natürlich Recht. Wie heisst's so schön: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  
Mal abgesehen von dem 15" was mich persönlich nicht stören würde sieht der aber sonst ganz gut aus. Und das würde auch vom Prozessor her und so dann reichen für WoW mit 25er Raids und Schlachtfeldern usw. auf hohen Details?


----------



## 0madmexx0 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Lass es mich mal so sagen was viel leistungsstärkeres wirst du zu einem vernünftigen Preis, also <1000€ nicht mehr bekommen.
Ab und zu spiele ich auch noch auf nem ASUS N56VZ mit i7-3610QM und GT650m. Bei WoW hab ich da keine probleme.

WoW ist in großen Raids vor allem CPU lastig. Die Grafikberechnungen sind das kleinere Problem. Der 4700MQ ist da sicher flott genug.
Der SLI Verbund aus 2 Mittelklassegrakas ist aber auch so ne Sache...
Falls es dich interessiert, kannst auch hier mal etwas schmökern: Test Lenovo Ideapad


----------



## iTzZent (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Gamer Notebook Core i7 - GTX860M (17,3") - Gaming Notebook | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

das aktuell schnellste Notebook unter 1000Euro. Und kauf dir blos kein SLI Notebook... du wirst es bereuen...


----------



## RikerAuT (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Gamer Notebook Core i7 - GTX860M (17,3") - Gaming Notebook | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop
> 
> das aktuell schnellste Notebook unter 1000Euro. Und kauf dir blos kein SLI Notebook... du wirst es bereuen...


 
Wow, also der sieht wirklich gut aus... Jetzt noch Win8 dazu und passt, dankeschön


----------



## iTzZent (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Windows 8 kannst auch erstmal als Trial nutzen, 90 Tage lang, kostenlos und mit vollem Funktionsumfang. Dann kannst noch ein wenig Geld bei Seite schaffen  Eine SSD solltest du auch noch nachrüsten.

Die Wireless N Centrino 135 Wlan Karte würde ich dir aber nicht gerade empfehlen, die 6235 ist da schon deutlich besser, oder wenn du via WLAN online spielen willst, nehm gleich die Killer WLAN Karte.


----------



## RikerAuT (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Na für 25€ gönn ich mir lieber gleich die Killer WLAN, auf das soll es auch nicht mehr ankommen ^^ hmm das mit dem Windows ist ne Überlegung wert. Aber ne Frage hätte ich noch. Die bieten ja auch an, dass sie Windows und A+ UEFI-Installation, aber was ist dieses UEFI? Brauch ich das? ^^


----------



## iTzZent (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Siehe hier: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface


----------



## RikerAuT (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Hmm klingt spannend ^^ Also quasi eine neue Art von BIOS?


----------



## iTzZent (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

So kann man es sehen  Wenn Windows 8.1 verwendet wird, sollte man auch nicht drauf verzichten.

Windows kannst dir aber selber installieren, das dauert nichtmal 15Min.


----------



## RikerAuT (18. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für WoW*

Ja ich denk das krieg ich noch selber hin. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

